# Firstkill-Gilde sucht neue Raider



## sksus (18. April 2008)

Mit Sicherheit hat jeder engagierte und fähige Spieler schon einmal darüber nachgedacht, sich bei einer richtigen Raidgilde zu bewerben. Jedoch wurde der Traum, im Highend Content zu Raiden, schnell durch das drücken der Taste C zerstört. Nun habt ihr die einmalige Gelegenheit diese Hürde zu umgehen! Seit Burning Crusade ist es möglich, auch durch eigeninitiative, sich ein vernünftiges Equip zu besorgen. Also worauf wartet ihr? Bewerbt euch und zeigt uns euren Ergeiz.

Seid ihr nicht überzeugt? Dann schaut euch das kleine PR-Video an! 
-->malus_join_us_re2.wmv - FileFront.com

Und wenn ihr wissen wollt, wie bei uns ein Firstkill aussieht inkl. TS, ist mit diesem File an der richtigen Stelle! (Kalecgos, Sunwell Plateau)
-->Kalecgos Vs. Malus Sanguis KDV Firstkill By sksus


Offizielle Mitteilung aus dem WoW-Realmforum

Wir suchen motivierte Spieler für unseren Raid, die ihre Klasse beherrschen und Lust auf Progress in Sunwell haben. Erste Erfolge konnten bereits verbucht werden.
Unser Progress ist unter WowJutsu: World of Warcraft Guild Rankings: Kult der Verdammten einsehbar.

Wir suchen (dringend):
- Paladine
- Priester (Heal)
- Schamanen (Heal)

Wir suchen darüberhinaus gut equippte:
- Druiden (Heal)
- Priester (Shadow)
-Jäger
-Hexenmeister (Affliction)

Bewerber sollten *kein muss* vom Gear her auf BT/MH-Niveau (neue Badge-Items ausreichend) sein, wipe-resistent und jederzeit bereit sein sich mit Flasks/Elixieren, Ölen, Buffood zu versorgen.

Skill > Equip!

Wir bieten:
- Eine Gilde, die seit 12.10.2005 besteht
- Gutes Raidklima
- Einen sicheren Raidplatz (sofern der spielerische Skill vorhanden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- Funktionierendes DKP
- Website, Forum, TS2
- Freundliche und nette Leute!

Falls das dein Interesse geweckt haben sollte, bewirb dich über unser Forum (erreichbar über unsere Homepage :: Malus Sanguis :: KdV - EU ) oder melde dich Ingame bei Vyndra oder Arcón.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. April 2008)

Ist die Werbung mit Buffed abgesprochen? Wenn nein:

time to say goog bye!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ist die Werbung mit Buffed abgesprochen? Wenn nein:
> 
> time to say goog bye!^^
> 
> ...



Solch "Werbung" muss nicht abgesprochen sein. Sie ist lediglich im falschen Forum.


----------



## CharlySteven (18. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Solch "Werbung" muss nicht abgesprochen sein. Sie ist lediglich im falschen Forum.


dito


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. April 2008)

falsches forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber klingt nice.... wieso will niemand ele-shamis?


----------



## m@gG0t (18. April 2008)

stinken..enhancer sind die einzig richtigen!


----------



## humanflower (18. April 2008)

Bisl ins falsche Forum abgerutscht^^


----------



## Scofield-junior (18. April 2008)

sksus schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr wissen wollt, wie bei uns ein Firstkill aussieht inkl. TS, ist mit diesem File an der richtigen Stelle! (Kalecgos, Sunwell Plateau)
> -->Kalecgos Vs. Malus Sanguis KDV Firstkill By sksus
> Offizielle Mitteilung aus dem WoW-Realmforum




götlich wie ihr den kalecgos killt und dann kommt der dicke oder wie ihr ihnnennt und zerlegt euch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (18. April 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> falsches forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Frag ich mich auch immer..spiele zwar kein ele shami sondern heal/verstärker aber es wundert mich...


----------



## x3n0n (18. April 2008)

*schieb*


----------

